# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Deux formulaires et une seule JSP

## j2eejsp

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai un blem dans le code ci-dessous qui contient 2 formulaires.le 1er formulaire contient une liste et un boutton et menvoie vers une servlet et le 2eme contient un boutton et menvoie vers une page jsp.
le blem reside ds le fait ke g besoin dans mon 2eme formulaire de la valeur choisi dans la liste du 1er formulaire, la mettre ds ma avariable globale idmat et lenvoyer vers la page "modifNote.jsp".



```

```

j'attend votre aide.
merci beaucoup

----------


## simou9_4

bonjour

vous pouvez mettre les deux formulaires dans une seul formulaire et par exemple pour la button qui envoie vers la servlet tu change l'action avec javascript


le code ressemble   sa



```

```


bon chance  :;):  :;):

----------


## j2eejsp

Bonjour tt le monde,
primo, merci bcp pour votre reponse.Secondo avec le code que vous m'avez donn g rsolu le probleme que javais au niveau de la recuperation de la valeur de la liste ds ma page modifNote.jsp MAIS g eu un blem dans la servlet elle me donne l'erreur SQLException que j'avais po au debut.Je me suis dit peut etre c un blem ds mes requete et g donn une valeur statique et a marche po aussi.Je crois qu'il ya un truc au niveau des actions.
voila le code de la servelt InscriptionResponsable.java:



```

```

merci beaucoup d'avance.

----------


## simou9_4

bonjour

pour le problme que vous avez je pense qu'il vient du method car j'ai remarqu que vous avez utilis la methode get pour la formulaire qui envoie vers la servlet

donc il faut changer simplement  la methode 

voila le code



```
<input align="right" type="submit" name="valider" value="saisir note" onclick="document.Mform.action='InscriptionResponsable';document.Mform.method='get';document.Mform.submit();">
```

bon courrage   :;):  :;):

----------


## j2eejsp

bonsoir,
tt d'abord merci une autre fois pour votre reponse, ensuite j'aimerai bien vous expliquez que ma servlet fait un double job au debut elle me donne le premier etudiant apres lenseignant doit saisir les notes de cet etudiant et cliquer sur suivant. Au moment ou je clique sur suivant:
1/la fonction doGet de ma servlet me donne le 2eme nom sans avoir a le saisir.
2/la fonction doPost stocke les notes de cet etudiants ds la base.
ainsi de suite jusqu' le dernier etudiant etudiant cette matiere.

Malheureusement, j'ai essaye ce que vous m'avez donne et g encore le meme blem.
je vous remercie infiniment comme meme.
j'attend vos reponse, merci d'avance

----------


## j2eejsp

bonjour tt le monde,
quand j'execute ma servlet, elle me genere cette exccption.
la servlet est deja donnee.

merci d'avance

----------

